# Medical check



## tami (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to do a medical check (I guess for HIV, Hepatitis etc. ) in order to get a visa.
Does it have to be done in Cyprus, or can I do it in my country? In the second case, what steps should I take?
Any help would be appreciated. 
Additional question: how could I commute from Pyla (near Larnaca) to Nicosia? Is there a bus from Larnaca to Nicosia?


----------

